# ID Buzz US Configuration



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed with the seating capacity of the ID Buzz for the US market. Only 4 seating arrangement on the rear? Why not make it 5 still, similar to how the Eurovan is set up since they are having 2 seats facing the rear? They should have the option for a bench seat instead of all captain chairs in the rear. 










VW ID Buzz Getting Three Different Versions


If VW has their way, an ID Buzz will arrive at your house to deliver packages and sit in your driveway ready to take your family on its next adventure.




www.motor1.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

That is interesting that they're doing that. I would like to see the number of people who really prefer the Captain's chair configuration in vans. A lot of companies are doing the higher trim with Captain's chairs only and I always felt that was weird. Wouldn't a van the has the primary function of carrying people actually want to carry people?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did anyone actually look at the ID Buzz that VW drove around for events in Cali or just not remember? It was only a 5 seater. 2 in the front and 3 for the bench (that’s pushing it), that had all the open space between the front and rear. If I recall a concept of this actual van had a table of some sort also. So I’m not shocked that it’s only 4 in the back. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did anyone actually look at the ID Buzz that VW drove around for events in Cali or just not remember? It was only a 5 seater. 2 in the front and 3 for the bench (that’s pushing it), that had all the open space between the front and rear. If I recall a concept of this actual van had a table of some sort also. So I’m not shocked that it’s only 4 in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I remember but thinking since it was a concept, it would change. But per the article the way it is written , I didn't read it as a 5 seater but rather a 6 seater.

"The American ID Buzz will be a more traditional family van with seating for four passengers in the rear. Two of the rear seats will face forward while the other two will face the rear of the vehicle."

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk
View attachment 107124
View attachment 107125
View attachment 107126


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> No, I remember but thinking since it was a concept, it would change. But per the article the way it is written , I didn't read it as a 5 seater but rather a 6 seater.
> 
> "The American ID Buzz will be a more traditional family van with seating for four passengers in the rear. Two of the rear seats will face forward while the other two will face the rear of the vehicle."
> 
> ...


This was one of the images but not what they brought to that autoshow























Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The EU version seems to say 6 seater so maybe that is this one. If it's true that the US version is gonna be a 5 seater, not sure how well that would be taken to have a 5 seater van. Might as well wait for the ID.8 which will have seating capacity like the Atlas. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I wouldn't count on any of what's being said, being accurate at this stage of the game, nor what was on the concept vehicle being fully reflective of what's going into production.

I suspect what they'll actually build will have a flexible seating arrangement similar to what the Transporter T7 uses. See those tracks in the floor? Those are for reconfiguring the seats however you want them.


----------



## Happy Golfer (Jan 7, 2019)

The spy photos floating around make it look butt ugly compared to the prototype. If it keeps that grill, they won't sell many.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I think the production model looks great. The grill is fine. It fits in with the lines of the vehicle and it maintains a family resemblance with the rest of the ID lineup.


----------



## Happy Golfer (Jan 7, 2019)

GoFaster said:


> I think the production model looks great. The grill is fine. It fits in with the lines of the vehicle and it maintains a family resemblance with the rest of the ID lineup.


I thought the whole point was a funky retro aesthetic vs maintaining a family resemblance. It could just be part of the camouflage because the picture is a spy photo. It’s not like it needs a grill being an EV.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

That "grill" is really just a styling element to break up an otherwise big empty surface (as with the rest of the ID lineup).

There is an actual grill ... below the bumper. EVs still have radiators and cooling fans ... battery and powertrain and HVAC still need cooling. Same approach as the rest of the ID lineup in this respect, also.

In this day and age, with modern crash requirements and so forth, this vehicle could never look like a Type 2 bus. With modern expectations of ride and handling, it could never have a cab-over configuration ... the front wheels have to be out front. It's still going to be a thoroughly modern vehicle that has to stand on its own in today's market regardless of past generations of VW buses ... and I think it will.


----------



## Happy Golfer (Jan 7, 2019)

In my opinion it would have more style with just the empty space (and a VW logo). At least then it would look like something inspired by the original Microbus and less like a typical minivan. Agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## Happy Golfer (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess the grill isn’t terrible. I just really like the old VW bus.


----------



## Justsayno (Jun 7, 2018)

I love rear captain chairs but not facing backwards. I’m hoping the source got it wrong because I’d like to replace my Pacifica with one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Justsayno said:


> I love rear captain chairs but not facing backwards. I’m hoping the source got it wrong because I’d like to replace my Pacifica with one.


My money is on the higher-end versions of the ID Buzz using a similar seating arrangement to the T7 Multivan, in which the seats are individually mounted to tracks on the floor and you can pretty much reposition or orient them any which way you want. https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-t7-multivan-transporter-phev-hybrid-debut/

Don't know what they're doing about seat belts when the second-row seats are facing backwards. Presumably they have some sort of solution for this.


----------



## Justsayno (Jun 7, 2018)

GoFaster said:


> My money is on the higher-end versions of the ID Buzz using a similar seating arrangement to the T7 Multivan, in which the seats are individually mounted to tracks on the floor and you can pretty much reposition or orient them any which way you want. https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-t7-multivan-transporter-phev-hybrid-debut/
> 
> Don't know what they're doing about seat belts when the second-row seats are facing backwards. Presumably they have some sort of solution for this.


Great link, thanks! I imagine that’s pretty much the Buzz give or take. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I read that there will be short and long wheelbase versions, kind if like the MQB Tiguan. Do we know if the US will get the longer version? 

Getting excited for the Buzz as my 5 year old likes to kick my seat, and my 2 year old is still in rear facing seat, so not much I can do for seating...needing something bigger but not ready for an Atlas yet. We have an MQB long wheel base Tiguan now and looking forward to having a van, like I did when we had a Vanagon from 1988 to 2002ish.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Supposedly the USA is only getting the long-wheelbase passenger version. I don't think the entrepid photographers have spotted a long-wheelbase out in the wild yet.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

GoFaster said:


> Supposedly the USA is only getting the long-wheelbase passenger version. I don't think the entrepid photographers have spotted a long-wheelbase out in the wild yet.


That's good to know. The extra space will be useful. 

I am looking forward to the overall dimensions. I have seen the height it about 77 inches so I should have about 3 inches to spare with my garage opening. Hopefully it will fit considering the short overhangs, I'm concerned since there's a slight ramp leading into my garage...but a test drive in the future will answer things. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2022: the year of the new #VWIDBuzz!


Buckle up and catch a first glimpse! #WayToZero #VolkswagenWayToZero #idbuzz #volkswagen #vw #vwn #vwnutzfahrzeuge #vwcv►Subscribe and turn on the notificati...




youtube.com





Teaser

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

It's kind of crazy to me VW isn't going to be building the BUZZ here as they don't expect the demand of the ID.4. I'd have expected the BUZZ demand to be way more than the ID.4. Maybe they're going to price it really high and expect that to impact demand?


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

Any confirmation of the ID.Buzz being officially announced March 9?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

The Volkswagen ID.Buzz Is Coming on March 9 | Edmunds


After what seemed like an eternity, the wait for the new ID.Buzz is almost over. The bus is back on March 9.



www.edmunds.com


----------

